# What color are my mares?



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/girls-82094/

(The paint filly has a dorsal stripe down her back that is very prominent. I will post a pic of that later)


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm not a big help with colour sorry but I just want to say they are both gorgeous and I love the blue eyes!!


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

Fiona looks buckskin or yellow dun to me. I can't remember if Buckskin had a dorsal stripe or not -- I'm thinking that was just dun.
Not sure about Misty. I almost wanna say Grulla, but don't quote me on it.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Do either of them have barring on their legs? For Dun there is typically webbing on the forehead as well as a very distinct dorsal stripe. I can see where one might think Misty is a Grulla, but I am not so sure. The lighter coloring on her face gives me pause.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

If Fiona has a dorsal stripe she is dun, otherwise buckskin pinto. (LOVE the white "knee pads" she is wearing)
I would call Misty a smutty buckskin. Unless she is young and greying out from buckskin then she is a grey.

Edit to say: Other pictures of the paint show her dorsal stripe, I would consider her a dun.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

What lovely mares 

Misty looks like a beautiful example of a smokey brown to me. This is similar to a buckskin, but instead of cream acting on a bay coat, it is acting on a brown coat.

Fiona is a bay based dun if you ask me. If she does indeed have a dorsal stripe, she has the face darkening, the stripes on her legs and the barring on her shoulders/withers. Classic example


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

The thing is, a dorsal stripe doesn't automatically mean they're dun. True, to my knowledge ALL duns have a dorsal stripe, but they don't have to be dun to have one. Jack is bay as can be and gets a "counter shading" dorsal stripe, as does the silver bay I show and she has been tested.


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm not a big help with colour sorry but I just want to say they are both gorgeous and I love the blue eyes!!

*Thank you! I am partial to those eyes as well. *


Fiona looks buckskin or yellow dun to me. I can't remember if Buckskin had a dorsal stripe or not -- I'm thinking that was just dun.
Not sure about Misty. I almost wanna say Grulla, but don't quote me on it.

I’ve been told that she is a dun overo, and nobody knows what color Misty is. Although we do know she is an appaloosa horse. 



Do either of them have barring on their legs? For Dun there is typically webbing on the forehead as well as a very distinct dorsal stripe. I can see where one might think Misty is a Grulla, but I am not so sure. The lighter coloring on her face gives me pause.

*I haven’t really been able to tell with the winter coat in the way on those fuzzy legs. I will have an answer for that when they are sleek and shiny I suppose  . We’ve always called her a buckskin . *

If Fiona has a dorsal stripe she is dun, otherwise buckskin pinto. (LOVE the white "knee pads" she is wearing)
I would call Misty a smutty buckskin. Unless she is young and greying out from buckskin then she is a grey.

Edit to say: Other pictures of the paint show her dorsal stripe, I would consider her a dun.

*Her knee pads are adorable to me too! She def. has a dorsal stripe that is very dark, however the farrier mentioned that it may fade with age. I’ve never heard of a smutty buckskin! I will google it. *


What lovely mares 

Misty looks like a beautiful example of a smokey brown to me. This is similar to a buckskin, but instead of cream acting on a bay coat, it is acting on a brown coat.

Fiona is a bay based dun if you ask me. If she does indeed have a dorsal stripe, she has the face darkening, the stripes on her legs and the barring on her shoulders/withers. Classic example 

*Thank you! I will google smokey brown too!  Both of my girls seem pretty unique then I suppose!  *


The thing is, a dorsal stripe doesn't automatically mean they're dun. True, to my knowledge ALL duns have a dorsal stripe, but they don't have to be dun to have one. Jack is bay as can be and gets a "counter shading" dorsal stripe, as does the silver bay I show and she has been tested.
*
Good to know! Thanks! Im hoping to take everyones advice and make a round about decision on what color she is.*


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

Jacksmama said:


> The thing is, a dorsal stripe doesn't automatically mean they're dun. True, to my knowledge ALL duns have a dorsal stripe, but they don't have to be dun to have one. Jack is bay as can be and gets a "counter shading" dorsal stripe, as does the silver bay I show and she has been tested.


That's true. Dio's dam was buckskin, but she had a dorsal stripe. I think, Dio (a bay) has a bit of one, too.

I looked this up out of curiosity. Pretty informational if you're interested in the genetic side, but basically it boils down to AQHA saying dorsal stripe = dun, no dorsal stripe = buckskin. Dun vs. Buckskin


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

The dun mare shows other Dun Factor markings - she has the cobwebbing on her face, the darkening on her shoulders and the barring on her legs. If she has a dorsal stripe, that rounds out everything she needs. Countershading usually only gives a few characteristics, she has all of them.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

RubaiyateBandit said:


> I looked this up out of curiosity. Pretty informational if you're interested in the genetic side, but basically it boils down to AQHA saying dorsal stripe = dun, no dorsal stripe = buckskin.


I'm pretty sure I read a while back that the AQHA will accept a buckskin with a dorsal stripe as a buckskin not a dun, provided it doesn't have any other dun factors of course.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Wet pics aren't always the best to judge off of, but Fiona is definately dun! And it's possible she's buckskin dun (any idea what color her parents were?).

What breed is Misty? She looks like a smutty buckskin, but she also looks like she has some app charactoristics (which is why I'm currious about breed).

Both are gorgeous!


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

Misty Moo is deffffff Appy girl.  I will get you guys some dry pix this weekend and add them to the thread <3


----------



## BennysLace (May 9, 2010)

Oh I love the color of the solid one very unique and beautiful.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Misty looks to be a smutty buckskin which is also a hard thing to find. QT is a smutty buckskin but she will grey out eventually.

Fiona is most likely dun.


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

We let the girls drag ropes while we sat in the "front" and allowed them to get some grazing time in. It turned out to be a really nice day 

Before bath time :


























And after bath time:

































And I have a video of Fiona being dorky and deciding to lunge on her own when I went to grab the rope...but then she poops. It's uneventful but pretty cute anyway. I'll post it soon


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

heres fiona being a brat and pooping as soon as I video tape her....


```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3y8vOkhJwts
```


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

How old is the paint? 

The solid is a sooty buckskin. I am thinking the paint might be a dunskin and not just dun...


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

I see two duns...the latter being a dunskin as mentioned above


----------



## SPhorsemanship (Apr 5, 2010)

The first one could be sooty dun(the solid one) but has no dorsal strip so probably sooty buckskin. She does have shoulder shadowing though. The other would be a bay dun, probably from a wild bay.


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow! SO many different opinions. I Guess I should have started a poll to vote so I knew what to go with! haha.

I will do a thread for Misty and one for Fiona with a Poll inserted tomorrow so you guys can vote and see what we come up with together as a team.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I wouldn't be jumping on the "wild bay" just yet. The mare looks young still and if she is, those black points on the legs might not yet be done coming in.


----------

